# Couple questions on partitioning SD and eMMC



## Thibor

My Phone: T-Mobile LG G2X
ROM: WhiteHawks latest MIUI port
ClockWork: 5.0.2.0

1) What is the best way to partition my sdcard as ext4 ?

2) what program should I use ?

3) What are the proper sizes of swp and ext ?

4) Is it safe to partition and format the internal eMMC if I want to wipe everything and start over.?

I do have a NV Flash backup on a separate sdcard with a full nandroid backup.

Please help with any of these questions if you know the answers







)

Thank you
John


----------

